
A bold proposal to use the “gig economy” to reboot the safety net - randomname2
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2016/1/uber-welfare-sharing-gig-economy-000031
======
sharemywin
Kinda missing the point. Most people "trapped" in bad "welfare" like
conditions: 1\. don't have access to affordable child care options. 2\. don't
have access to affordable child healthcare options. 3\. don't have access to
affordable transportation 4\. can't get inexpensive insurance. 5\. have drug
and alcohol addictions. (do I want more people like that on the road)

Since none of these companies promise any kind of quantity per day. Renting a
car for the day or paying for insurance for the month or child care for day to
get 2 gigs per day doesn't help anybody but Uber or the other gig companies.
Also, you would still need transportation for running errands for taskrabbit,
postmates etc.

Not that there aren't was to make something like this work but they require to
much regulation and complication for people that want to solve the worlds
problems with sound bytes.

